# Random thought/question: Is there a surefire way to know if a guy is checkin' me out?



## FatBarbieDoll (Apr 1, 2016)

I was at a fast food establishment with my boyfriend the other day and saw 3 dudes sitting at a table. 

One of them glanced at me at least twice and another guy -- or the same one, maybe -- got right behind me as soon as I went to fill up my drink.

I'd like to think I look pretty dang good and at least somewhat decent when I'm not all dolled up (clear skin, long hair, straight teeth, etc).

I'm a very reserved person who has been diagnosed with Asperger's, so picking up on cues may be more difficult for me than it is for others. I also have little relationship experience. 

A man's perspective is what's needed most here. 

Perhaps I'm being egotistical?

Thanks.


----------



## landshark (Apr 1, 2016)

It's definitely hard to know if someone is just checking you out or if he just happened to be looking your way and then just happened to fill his drink at the same time you did. It's not egotistical to believe he was scoping you out though: it feels good to be appreciated. I'd say don't worry about it. If he was looking in your direction, especially looking away fast if you happened to look his way then he probably was checking you out. There's nothing wrong with believing this is what he was doing. 

But other than strutting up to him and asking him outright, or him initiating a conversation with you (unlikely since you were with your boyfriend) it's a matter of your mind filling in the blanks. There's really no way to know definitively what he was thinking. How you choose to interpret it is more or less up to you. I'm guessing you get checked out more than you think. I am convinced there are a lot of guys who admire BBWs even if they won't take the next step and approach them. If I had to guess you probably get some favorable looks more days than not.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Apr 1, 2016)

Am I just not noticing these looks? Are they THAT subtle?


----------



## landshark (Apr 1, 2016)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Am I just not noticing these looks? Are they THAT subtle?



They certainly can be. 

Or maybe you miss them because you are not as in tune with your surroundings as you could be. How much do you notice when you are out and about? Colors of cars, weather, etc? What people are wearing, saying, etc? Do you notice little details about your surroundings or are you generally focussed solely on whatever you task at hand may be at any given time? If the latter then I'd say you are just not noticing when someone scopes you out.


----------

